# Woking Wish - 16th August 2005 -



## TraceySainsbury (Feb 9, 2004)

The next Woking Infertility Self Help (WISH) meeting is being held at Woking Nuffield on Tuesday 16th August.

There will be a panel of complimentary therapists: an acupuncturist (Celia Griffin), a homeopath (Robert Every), a medical herbalist (Jennifer Wharam) and a psychologist/yoga therapist (Melanie Flory). Melanie Flory will be looking at mind/body dynamics in relation to fertility. 


For more information email Beth at [email protected] or to book in call Suze at the Nuffield on 1483 227844 and leave a message.

Tracey


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Tracey

Do you have a time when this meeting starts?

Love Kimx  x


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Kimric, it starts at 7.30pm and goes on til about 9.30 or so.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Great thanks Sinbad  

Love Kim x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dagnamit I only read this today. Do you know if there is another meeting soon?

Thanks
Deb


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh no missed it,  same as Deb, anyone know when the next one is?

Katie


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Me too!  I've missed it by a mile!  Ihope there will be another one soon.


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi everyone!  I e-mailed the lady at the Nuffield and the next meet is Tuesday, 27 September at 7.30pm.  I've just talked to DH about it and we're going to go.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Damn thats a shame as I'm stuck in London on 27th.  Can you let me know when the next one will be please?
I'm very keen to try and get both dh and me along.

Thanks
Deb


----------



## TraceySainsbury (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi the dates for the next Woking Wish meetings are:

8th November and 13th December 

Tracey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I don't believe it I'm away traveling for both of those days - damn work 
I'll make it my new years resolution to get to one of these things. 

Debs


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  any one know the agenda for novembers meeting,  I keep meaning to go and perhaps we can get to that one.

Does everyone always go with their DH or would it be acceptable to go on my own if he cant make it....  or I cant persuade him!

Katie


----------



## TraceySainsbury (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi the meetings are always well attended, and most often there are at least three partners, but many people go alone too.  

It surprising how vocal the men are!

TJ
x


----------

